# Opening an eatery in khon Kaen



## Shiokiness (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi , I'm a Singaporean , I'm actually looking around the forum to find advice or seeking investment on food & beverage industry in khon Kaen .

Due to the lack of resource, I have yet to fulfill this little dream of mine. 

I have done up business plan and willing to share to interested investor(angel) 

Food & beverage industry in Thailand I can say is extremely challenging however, I have planned out marketing strategies to promote the eatery. Maybe in a crude way saying : u provide funding, I provide Hands on n ideas to turn over profit. Expected profit return in 2 years. First year to beak even. It may be a long term investment. It might fail. 

Any comment or advice? 

Basically I'm a zero capitalist to start up with but I have wide network in securing shop/land and good location to start up with and crazy ideas to promote food & beverage! 

Business running will be my family members, my wife is a good chef. Rest assured for sure . In f&b line, quality and creativity is important. All we need is a opportunity Sincerely looking for this opportunity with the correct angel.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Is your wife Thai?
Do you have Thai relatives who can 'own' the business in their names?
Do you speak Thai?
Check out the sticky re - Restricted occupations for Foreigners.
Good luck finding an investor.


----------



## Shiokiness (Mar 10, 2013)

mikecwm said:


> Is your wife Thai?
> Do you have Thai relatives who can 'own' the business in their names?
> Do you speak Thai?
> Check out the sticky re - Restricted occupations for Foreigners.
> Good luck finding an investor.


We do have Thai relatives however Thai value face or pride a lot . 
If we could, we decided to do on our own. Any idea like seeking bank for help? 
We do not have any assets. 
Yes I do speak Thai.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Shiokiness.
The reason I asked about Thai relatives is because for you to own 49% of a business (as a foreigner), you need 5 (maybe 4 - can't remember exactly) Thais to own the other 51%.
Of course your Thai wife can own 100%.

Not having assets shouldn't be a reason not to get a business started. 
11 years ago I started a business with a partner (in Canada). We had little to get it going, and took no wages for the first 4 months (thank god for 'Line of Credit').
Now we're selling it for just under 2 million (and I don't mean Baht).
Determination and integrity can get you a very long way. Determination brings the customers in, integrity keeps them coming back.


----------



## Shiokiness (Mar 10, 2013)

mikecwm said:


> Hi Shiokiness.
> The reason I asked about Thai relatives is because for you to own 49% of a business (as a foreigner), you need 5 (maybe 4 - can't remember exactly) Thais to own the other 51%.
> Of course your Thai wife can own 100%.
> 
> ...


Hi we do not have any asset or collertral asset for bank to value as. I donno if it is possible or so to get a loan to start off with an also do a business plan helps to do so? 

I have pm u check yr inbox


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

mikecwm said:


> Hi Shiokiness.
> Not having assets shouldn't be a reason not to get a business started.


follow link in header for more info


> *Minimum Capital Requirement a Company must have to support a work permit*
> In order to support a work permit an ordinary (non BOI promoted) Limited Company needs to have a minimum paid up capital of 2,000,000 THB per foreign employee.


----------

